# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Macros dos nossos reefs.

## António Vitor

Vamos lá postem...
vou colocar algumas que já tinha colocado em outros sitios outras são novas...com alguns meses mas que nunca tinha postado aqui...

para tamanho maior cliquem no link embaixo


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...00-h/sarco.jpg


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...600-h/tri2.jpg

depois posto o resto agora é a vossa vez...

----------


## Carlos Dias

Um pequeno contributo

Embora tenha uma boa máquina, a lente não ajuda.

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Aqui vai uma minha, a máquina não dá para mais, desfoca tudo.

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

não sei se isto chega a ser macro mas saiu-me bem (axo)  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## RicardoLuis

Uma pontinha de Euphylia que caiu na Montipora Australiensis...

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Caramujo macro:



Madracis asperula "macro" (esta apenas foi cortada de outra foto que já pus no forum, talvez possa se chamar macro lol)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A Bela e as Monstras  :SbSourire2:  


Caulastrea de antenas ao sol

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Uma salada de ovas ( A. ocellaris - maio08 )

----------


## José Passos Campainha

O meu _Rhodactis mussoides_.

----------


## António Vitor

macros que eu tranplantei de outros sitios.

montipora capricorni (cliquem nos links para versões maiores)


__________________________________________________  _________
xenias


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0-h/xenias.jpg


__________________________________________________  _________
damicornis


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0030.JPG
__________________________________________________  _________
montipora australiencis


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0024.jpg
__________________________________________________  _________
uma foto de uma acropora que não sei em a espécie  com caranguejo simbiotico



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0003.jpg



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0039.jpg

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Mais um. Desta feita de Zoanthus sp.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Ricordia yuma

Heteractis malu

Ophiomastix annulosa

Gorgonia sp

----------


## António Vitor

usei em ambos o equalize do photoshop...alterou as cores ligeiramente mais na montipora...mas dá para realçar melhor os detalhes...só po curiosidade...

A turbinaria não será bem um macro...talvez no limite da definição de macro...



turbinaria
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0021.JPG


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...h/DSCF0007.JPG

esta montipora apareceu quase do nada...tinha retirado a montipora mãe, daquele sítio...parece que ficou algum tecido. que se espalhou...tenho mais 4 locais assim...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Com botox  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Felipe_Caetano

Lindas fotos, parabens a todos.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Com botox


Com aqueles lábios so lhe falta apresentar o telejornal da TVI  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Aqui vai mais uma Euphylia Parancora

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Donzela Dominó

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Bonita mas perigosa!!!!!! :yb665:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Rhodactis

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Ocelaris mais uma vez

----------


## Carlos Dias

Raul 

Boas fotos, que material usas?

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Boas Carlos, obrigado.

Uso uma simples compacta da Acer com 6Mgp, depois faço-lhes uns ajustes no photoshop. Para sairem umas boas tenho de tirar muitas porque com os alvos em  movimento é muito complicado como deves saber.

----------


## Ricardo Prata



----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Foram tiradas pelo Pedro conceição, eu ainda não tenho máquina para estas fotos.





Mas esta foi por mim


Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

A minha contribuição:



1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Centropyge Bispinosa

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Raul




> Centropyge Bispinosa


Simplesmente linda.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Obrigado João.

Aqui vai mais uma da minha carpete :SbRequin2:

----------


## Antonio Barros

Boas,

Aqui vai um polipo da minha tubastrea...

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Ora aqui vai mais uma macro:



1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Mais uma

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Mais Uma, a titulo postumo. A carpete tava com fome :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
aqui vão algumas...

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas,
> aqui vão algumas...


Very nice!
Satisfeito com a aquisição?

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> Very nice!
> Satisfeito com a aquisição?


Muito satisfeito :SbOk:  , como disseste, o menu é relativamente fácil de navegar bem como os restantes controis, ergonomicamente perfeita...mas ainda tenho um longo caminho a percorrer para tirar fotos como algumas que aqui aparecem...lá chegarei. Talvez a tal lição fosse de grande ajuda :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá António, pelos vistos estás a gostar da máquina, a lente 17-85 que veio com ela não é má, mas para macros vou comprar uma nova, e quem sabe uma fish-eye, mas isso é outra história.

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Muito satisfeito , como disseste, o menu é relativamente fácil de navegar bem como os restantes controis, ergonomicamente perfeita...mas ainda tenho um longo caminho a percorrer para tirar fotos como algumas que aqui aparecem...lá chegarei. Talvez a tal lição fosse de grande ajuda 
> 
> Abraço


É quando quiseres. Tens o meu tm (se não, envia-me mp) liga-me e combinamos umas horinhas para vermos, essencialmente os principios da fotografia, pois com as fotos que colocaste já não deves precisar de muito mais. Se chutares a humildade para o canto aperceberte-as que estas fotos, apesar de serem objectos relativamente simples, estão ao nivel do melhorzinho que por aqui há.
A grande maioria da fotografia macro que por aqui se faz, eu incluido, não é tanto macro mas mais pormenor, se é que me faço entender :JmdALEnvers:   (devem ser muito poucas as fotos "macro" cujos originais têm o mesmo enquadramento do aqui publicado(não foram cropadas), ao contrário do que acontece muma fotografia macro em que se tenta encher o visor com o motivo de interesse, quanto mais não seja para se poder fazer uma ampliação grande que vai tornar a fotografia verdadeiramente extraórdinária (imagina uma macro a uma mosca impressa em 10x15 popis a resolução não permite mais ou a mesma foto em tamanho tipo A2!!!)... e seja como for, é mais uma questão de paciência e controlo de 4 principios/regulações básicas : velocidade, abertura, iso, enquadramento. Há muito tempo para regular estes parâmetros que a própria máquina pode dar em *P* e a partir dai é só perseguir o peixe ou enquadrar o coral, deixar a máquina focar e disparar. Não é, de todo, necessário ter conhecimentos profundos de dominio de luz porque básicamente "what you see is what you get" pois a luz vem de cima e assim que entra na água começa a disparar em tudo o que é sentido, a ricochetear... claro que querendo e com uns projectores hqi montados em tripés e encostados às laterais do aquário se podem conseguir dominar umas sombras... Mas já me estou a afastar (à grande!!!) da questão :yb665:  pois como diriam os gato fedorento: essa não é a questão essencial :Coradoeolhos:  

 Telefona quando quiseres :SbOk:  

 Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> Olá António, pelos vistos estás a gostar da máquina, a lente 17-85 que veio com ela não é má, mas para macros vou comprar uma nova, e quem sabe uma fish-eye, mas isso é outra história.


Boas Filipe,

realmente estou satisfeito...e é como dizes, nada como acrescentar uma lente macro, mas do "fish-eye" é que não faço a minima do que é...? :Admirado:  
Gostaria de te colocar umas questões, vou colocar no topico "optar por..." é mais apropiado :SbOk:  

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Bem, não sei como estas coisas acontecem, estava a responder ao Filipe e o teu post de alguma forma esgeirou-se e passou-me á frente :yb624:  ...só agora o vi
Sinceramente, julguei que as fotos não tivessem grande coisa, mas se dizes que é "do melhorzinho..." aceito sem discutir :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:  
Agradeço a tua disponibilidade, entrarei em contacto contigo para combinarmos.

Um abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

A minha Tubatraea sp. na hora da alimentação.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Mais um, de actinodiscos.

----------


## Pedro Albino



----------


## Rui da Silva

depois de tanta foto lindissima, estas serão apenas amostras, mas deixo o meu contributo do meu antigo aqua, ja desmantelado:

star polips


o meu rico scopas


lobophilya


fromia


favites


caranguejo porcelana +-2mm


zoantus


abraços

----------


## Pedro Albino

Mais umas quantas

----------


## Pedro Albino

Com um novo acessório. Raynox DCR 250.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Platygira

----------


## Carlos Dias

Aqui vai o meu contributo, agora com lente nova sim.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Carlos

Belas fotos, que máquina e lente usas'

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Com um novo acessório. Raynox DCR 250.


Excelentes macros Pedro  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Albino

Obrigado Júlio, o Raynox é um estrondo. 5*

----------


## António Vitor

Reparei que a malta fez um grande upgrade ao arsenal fotográfico em casa, há muita gente com boas máquinas.

postem as vossas fotos sff...
eu passam os anos e não me deixam ter uma dlr...
buháa....
pareço a minha filha...
 :Smile: 

as minhas fotos aqui tiradas em 2008 (no inicio do tópico) foram tiradas com uma de 3 megapixels, era melhor que a actual de 12 megapixels...nalguns aspectos...

bom fica uma foto tirada com a nova...

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Yzv6pPDNaB...0/100_2020.JPG

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Deixo aqui duas que tirei a uns dias:

F/5,6
1/60 seg.
ISO 400
18-55@55mm



F/5,6
1/60 seg.
ISO 800
18-55@55mm

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom Ricardo!

O meu f-stop costuma estar nos 4.5 (depende da extenção da lente)
fotos a 1/60 como as tuas, o zoom é o máximo até onde posso focar com nitides, daí ser diferente para cada foto.

Última foto tirada, não sei se passa-se o mesmo com as dslr, mas a minha é cega por exemplo para as fluorescencias de cor mais avermelhada, como deste coral, com os meus olhos os polipos são quase encarnados...isto banhadas com este azul dos leds...

com a máquina é só azul!

vejam foto com o royal blue e de seguida só com os brancos.


mais pormenor:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5dUsXyFMtx...0/100_2053.JPG


mais pormenor:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BHzBncsh9j...0/100_2059.JPG

Isto acontece o mesmo com DSLR?
Será o processador a tentar tirar ruido, e que suprime por isso as fluorescencias?

----------


## Luís Amaral

Aqui ficam quatro  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Aqui ficam quatro


espectáculo!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boas,

*Ovos de caracol no vidros frontal:*




*Sigma 105mm F2.8 DG MACRO

F/2.8
1/160 seg
ISO 800
Distancia Focal 105mm*

Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

:SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

...estou a começar a tirar algum proveito e rendimento da minha com quase dois anos pouco mais de 100 euros camera...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Bkpm3EEGSg...0_2084.KDC.jpg

1/25s
f/4.0
iso:100
distância focal 21.3 mm

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> ...estou a começar a tirar algum proveito e rendimento da minha com quase dois anos pouco mais de 100 euros camera...
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Bkpm3EEGSg...0_2084.KDC.jpg
> 
> 1/25s
> f/4.0
> iso:100
> distância focal 21.3 mm


Sim, a foto está focada e apanhaste bem as cores (finalmente!). 
Pelo que me recordo das tuas fotos, a tua grande dificuldade é a cor, né? Tens o WB em automático?
Tiraste esta foto com tripé? Se calhar com essa máquina, tens vantagem em tirar com velocidades mais baixas. (Menos ISO)

----------


## António Vitor

> Sim, a foto está focada e apanhaste bem as cores (finalmente!). 
> Pelo que me recordo das tuas fotos, a tua grande dificuldade é a cor, né? Tens o WB em automático?
> Tiraste esta foto com tripé? Se calhar com essa máquina, tens vantagem em tirar com velocidades mais baixas. (Menos ISO)


com tripé claro...sem era impossivel, se bem que diz que tem IS.

Com ISO alto aparece carradas de ruido, tem de ser mais tempo de exposição para compensar repara usei 1/25...

A minha dificuldade é captar as fluorescencias, com as carradas de azul, fica como que ofuscada para outras cores...fora isso não dá grandes problemas, mas se calhar isto acontece com todas.

pus a cor no outdoor sombra...parece a melhor
antes estava na automática...
também dei um retoque com o picasa da google, e coloquei mais quente o resultado final também não tinha as t5 ligadas, e por isso também mais quente...

----------


## António Vitor

outra:
Distância focal:27.2mm
1/25s
f4.5

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-v_Z1DBhz3y...0_2081.KDC.jpg

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,
Já agora deixo tambem uma foto.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> com tripé claro...sem era impossivel, se bem que diz que tem IS.
> 
> Com ISO alto aparece carradas de ruido, tem de ser mais tempo de exposição para compensar repara usei 1/25...
> 
> A minha dificuldade é captar as fluorescencias, com as carradas de azul, fica como que ofuscada para outras cores...fora isso não dá grandes problemas, mas se calhar isto acontece com todas.
> 
> pus a cor no outdoor sombra...parece a melhor
> antes estava na automática...
> também dei um retoque com o picasa da google, e coloquei mais quente o resultado final também não tinha as t5 ligadas, e por isso também mais quente...


Porque n usas o WB manual?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boa foto Carralas!
Qual foi a máquina e lente?

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,
Deixo mais algumas, a Maquina é uma Nikon D80 com uma Lente Sigma macro f2.8 105 mm.

----------

